# Have Any of You Heard This Opera Panel Discussion Podcast From the Met?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.playbill.com/article/op...aria-code-to-return-for-18-episode-3rd-season


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I have not. I hope it’s like the MET’s old intermission features that brought interest and hilarity to broadcast intermissions.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It won't let me when I click the url


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> It won't let me when I click the url


Try Opera Code.... maybe podcast.... Met Opera possibly.


----------



## DeGustibus (Aug 7, 2020)

I have listened to all of them over the first two seasons. They're not really pitched (no pun intended) at super-experienced opera fans. And the approach is a little indiosyncratic. But I think they're fun and a short listen. And Rhiannon Giddens is a national treasure. You may need to get at it through a podcast app (I use PocketCasts) and search for Aria Code. Note that the new episodes don't start until next week.


----------



## DeGustibus (Aug 7, 2020)

Here's a link to the first episode of season 3. Shouldn't need a podcast app. This is not an endorsement more than what I said above, as I haven't listened to this one yet.

https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/aria-code/episodes/aria-code-puccini-turandot-franco-corelli?utm_source=MetOpera_Ep1&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=2021_AriaCode&fbclid=IwAR3j0afMbP4AVaRgL9yZcebmXqbWmFvpVzSscCqt07c3zf56wJXYDbxhGj0


----------

